
Windows 3.1 Online - With Minesweeper - jmonegro
http://www.michaelv.org/
======
TallGuyShort
Awesome - I was just playing a JavaScript version of Lemmings:
<http://www.elizium.nu/scripts/lemmings/>. It's like I'm back in 1994 using
the old '486!

~~~
electromagnetic
I called my wife over and showed her how nerdy an upbringing I really had. I
remember when 3.1 was _new_.

~~~
TallGuyShort
Ha ha - I found that site in the first place because my wife saw me playing
GoldRunner on KDE and freaked out. "Oh my gosh - is that LEMMINGS!?" That, of
course, made me freak out. "You know about LEMMINGS!?" So I just HAD to play
Lemmings that day.

------
outotrai
Wow! I really like the attention to detail. You can change the desktop
wallpaper with the genuine Windows 3.1 tile images, you can create and save
files (which download to your actual computer), wildcards work in the file
selection dialog...

Of course not everything works, but this is a lot of fun.

~~~
boredguy8
xyzzy <shfit>+<return> doesn't work in minesweeper, which was the first thing
I 'tested'. I also tried xyzzy <return> <shift>+<return> because that's how I
remembered it. (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xyzzy>)

------
randomwalker
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/131764/recursive.png>

Well, somebody had to. I could get it to nest 10-fold, but after that the
innermost browser window was unresponsive.

~~~
metamemetics
<http://i49.tinypic.com/11b2o7m.jpg> 24 w/ opera

------
cellis
Who else tried running MS-DOS > dir right away? :)

~~~
billpg
Disappointed to see the 'type' command didn't work.

~~~
xuhu
Or starting notepad.

~~~
isotherm
Programs like Notepad can be started that way too, but there's no PATH set. So
you have to "cd windows" first.

------
raffi
Wow. That brings back memories in a big way. Just needs trumpet winsock, mIRC,
and a nuker.

------
timdorr
Only problem I see is anti-aliased fonts. Those didn't get added until
ClearType came along in Windows XP.

~~~
hexley
Windows 98 had antialiased fonts.

------
nopal
Hey, Internet Browser passes the Acid 3 test!

~~~
kuda
The user string for the browser is whatever browser you happen to be using at
the time. In Firefox 3.5.7 I get 93/100 on acid 3 from the internet browser in
the app.

It's odd that the address bar in the browser reverts to 127.0.0.1 no matter
where you are. Does that happen to anyone else?

~~~
goodside
Getting the current URL of an embedded frame showing a page on an external
domain is (or at least should be) impossible due to restrictions on cross-site
scripting. This is the same reason why when you view a page that's trapped in
a Diggbar-style frame, if you click a link inside the framed site and later
close the "bar", you get redirected back to the initial site. Try it:
<http://digg.com/u3L7UJ>

------
jdbeast00
i'm amazed that he didn't use a single helper javascript. no jquery, etc.
Incredible.

------
janj
Minesweeper doesn't end after you beat it, timer just keeps going.

~~~
tl
Timer stops when you mark all mines with a flag not when you uncover all safe
squares. Also, left+right mouse function is missing (reveal all squares next
to current one if mines have been marked).

------
ez77
Pardon my ignorance (hope I'm not kicked out of HN), but how does this work?
Is there a server? Is it pure Javascript? Clueless...

~~~
jmonegro
It's mostly Javascript and good ol' html/css. You can browse the source of the
site with your web browser and check out all the JS goodness. There has to be
a server to host the site, but I don't think it plays any other major role.

~~~
ez77
Thanks! (I realized after my submission that asking if there is a server is
_way_ too ignorant...)

------
jcw
Did Windows 3.1 have a Paint program?

Also, this reminds me about how I used to carry around MiniVMac (a Macintosh
emulator) running OS 7 on a thumb drive to keep random notes and drawings. It
would be kind of cool if you could sign up an account on this site for that
purpose.

~~~
csallen
Yes it did. I remember my brother and I "playing" Paint, thinking it was one
of the best computer games out there.

------
hackworth
man, there was no web browser in windows 3.1. not even in windows for
workgroups 3.11.

~~~
isotherm
Although Internet Explorer 5 can be installed on 3.11.

------
InclinedPlane
Check out the media player, there's some gems in there (like the Sesame Street
skit).

------
mey
One of his other projects thats pretty ingenious.

<http://www.michaelv.org/projects/labs/wireless.php>

------
geoffb
Where's QBasic?

~~~
DrJokepu
Especially since there is already a JavaScript-based QBasic engine:
<http://ajaxian.com/archives/qbasic-on-javascript>

------
vkdelta
Excellent.. I remember my 90s !

------
freakwit
Does it have a .bmp viewer?

------
ben1040
If only I could play "canyon.mid" with Media Player...

------
wjdix
Where is ski-free?

------
joubert
Where's gopher?

------
kloc
awesome!!

------
jheriko
cool

------
brandon272
Nostalgia!

------
plaes
Where's Bomberman?!?

------
metamemetics
Windows 3.1 Online -

like Windows 3.1, but more Ron Paul.

